# Duck stamp displays



## backroad (May 1, 2013)

Several years ago when my Grandfather passed away I inherited all of his state and federal duck stamps and hunting licenses from years passed. I also have all of my own saved from the point I turned 16 and had to start buying them.

I'm wanting to display them somehow in my trophy room/man cave/hideout. They make frames to display just the stamps, but I'm wanting to display the licenses as well. 

Anybody have any ideas or done anything like this before? I've thought about trying to make my own picture frame to display them, and I've also thought about trying to inlay them into a coffee table somehow. Hopefully one of you guys with a more creative mind than mine can help me out here.

Thanks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You could build a coffee table with a recessed area in the middle that a piece of glass could sit down into. Then you could have a few inch deep shadow box in the top of the table.


----------

